# Changing draw length on a bow madness



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

i JUST GOT A NEW MADNESS, AND i THINK MY DRAW LENGTH IS A LITTLE LONG. CAN ANY ONE TELL ME HOW TO CHANGE IT?


----------



## upland (Mar 15, 2010)

You can make 1" increment changes with the module. Be sure to change your draw stop also. Or you can make I beleive 5/8" changes by moving the string to the - post.


----------



## Cooper2311 (Jun 28, 2010)

Is it difficult?


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

For moving the module and the stop-peg, all you need is an allen wrench. To move the string-end to the "+" or "-" post, you'll need a bow press. But No, it isn't difficult. Just make sure that you put the stop-peg in the same letter hole that your module is in. So if your mod is in the "C" position, put your peg in the (80%) "C" hole.


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

*Thanks guys*

Thank you for helping. And in the future go to you-tube and look up draves archery, they show you step by step how to change dl on the bow madness. bh


----------

